# Was ist eigentlich SWT?



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Hallo, ich hab in von "SWT" gelsesen, was ist das eigentlich?
Heißt es Swing Window toolkit(meine vermutung), und wenn ja, was bedeutet das?
Ich weiß nur, dass es irgendwie von eclipse kommt...
danke   :toll:


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Standard Widget Toolkit. Ein weiteres grafisches Toolkit für Java. Anders als bei Swing, wird nicht alles selbst gerendert, stattdessen ist SWT ein dünner Wrapper über die Widgets des Betriebssystems.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort aber, ich hab jetzt grad deswegen noch ne frage :lol: 
:was sind widgets?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Buttons, Labels, Tabellen, Listen, Bäume,...


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

nochmals danke, aber ich verstehe die anwendung noch nicht


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Was verstehst du nicht?


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

wie man es anwenden kann,bzw. was es nützt


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Anders als Swing sieht es 100% nativ aus. Beide Toolkits haben ansonsten ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Verwenden kann man es immer dann, wenn man eine GUI Anwendung schreibt, sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, oder?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Nov 2008)

> was es nützt
Es malt Fenster nativ (sieht aus wie dein OS)  auf deinen Bildschirm (auch Buttons und das ganze..)

EDIT:
zu müde....


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

was bedeutet dennn nativ?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es malt Fenster nativ (sieht aus wie dein OS)


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

achso, also wie die "windows"-buttons?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Nov 2008)

bingo


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

ist das schon in der java api drinne oder muss man sich das extra holen?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Lädt man sich getrennt runter.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Bin ich hier
http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse...load.php?dropFile=swt-3.4-win32-win32-x86.zip
richtig ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Nov 2008)

je nach dem ob du win benutzt?
http://www.eclipse.org/swt/
und unter stable klicken


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Wenn du Eclipse als IDE verwendest brauchst du die Bibliothek nicht. Die Abhängigkeit kann aus der Plattform aufgelöst werden.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Also 1. ja, ich hab windows  
 und 2. benutze Eclipse als Editor, wenn du das meinst (?)


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Dann öffne die Properties des Projekts, geh in den java build path und füge bei Libraries die beiden swt jars aus dem eclipse/plugins Verzeichnis hinzu.

Dann einfach mal ein einfaches Testprogramm um zu sehen ob alles funktioniert hat:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		Shell s = new Shell();
		s.open();
		while(!s.isDisposed())
		{
			Display.getCurrent().readAndDispatch();
			Display.getCurrent().sleep();
		}
	}
```


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Fertig, er zeigt mir so nen frame an(= shell?).

Ich glaub es hat also geklappt 
Vielen Dank
, eine Frage noch: wo gibts denn tutorials für swt, oder "übersetzer"(also auch tutorials)(swing to swt od. ähnlich)


----------



## didjitalist (28. Nov 2008)

SWT ist das mittel der wahl derer, die auch in java nicht auf OS abhängige bugs verzichten möchten.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Ist SWT Threadsicher(im vergleich zu swing)?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

didjitalist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SWT ist das mittel der wahl derer, die auch in java nicht auf OS abhängige bugs verzichten möchten.


Java selbst ist das mittel der wahl derer die auch in jave nicht auf OS abhängige bugs verzichten möchten.

Klar gibt es Tutorials, google hilft.


----------

